# Sennheiser PC 31 vs 63?



## SimSportPlyr (Jan 5, 2012)

Can anyone help me understand the difference between the Sennheiser PC 31 USB headset and the PC 36?

thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 6, 2012)

Sennheiser PC31 uses 3.5mm headphone and microphone connectors. 
Sennheiser PC36 has a USB connector and it's own sound card.


----------



## SimSportPlyr (Jan 7, 2012)

Bumblebee, awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 7, 2012)

you're welcome.


----------

